# Anyone take REMERON (antidepressant)?



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi guys. Do any of you take the antidepressant Remeron (also known as 'mirtazapine' and 'zispin')? I have taken it since December 1999 and am wondering if it is contributed to the relapse of CFS I had in April 2002. Or at least, it didn't help matters. I started to get worse problems with low blood pressure (NMH - which I always had, but it got slightly worse with the Remeron), and new problems with low blood sugar and tiredness after taking the Remeron. I have tried to withdraw from it twice over the past year with no success so I can't really tell if it is making matters worse or not. I'm probably just clutching at straws, but I'll never know until I see what I'm like without. What worries me is that I am prone to depression because of being chronically ill with the CFS, and I know Remeron is the best antidepressant for me, so maybe I still need to be taking it. Anyway, just wondering if any of you guys take it too and if you've noticed any change for the better or worse - or no change - with the CFS or Fibro. Thanks for listening


----------



## priley (May 11, 2002)

I take Remeron for depression due to Interstitial Cystitis & Vulvodynia (and I have a lot of Fibromyalgia symptoms as well). One of its side effects is fatigue. Oddly enough, the higher the dose, the less fatigue you will have. Why can't you come off it? have you tried gradually cutting back? And have you considered Elavil - it has the added bonus of being a pain killer.


----------

